# Brisket for 70 guest



## trrostan (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi, My name is tom and I am new to the forum.

Question , how many lbs of packer brisket will I need to smoke for 70 people in  a Char-Broil Deluxe Digital Electric Smoker that I just got . I plan on trimming all but 1/4 " fat from the packer and hope there is enough room in the smoker. Please assist 

 thanks, Tom


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome Tom!  Brisket for 70 is quite a challenge on a smoker you just got!  If you figure a 1/2lb per guest, 2 18 lb packers should cover it.  Best of luck with that smoke, keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Tom!








   to SMF!

Glad to have you aboard!

I would figure about 1/3 lb. per person.

Which means you need about 25 lbs. of meat.

You will need to start with about 50 lbs. of raw brisket to yield 25 lbs. of finished product.

I would look for 4 briskets in the 12-14 lb. range. 

Al

Al


----------



## trrostan (Jul 26, 2016)

Al, thanks for the info


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 26, 2016)

That will be one happy smoker!

Mike


----------



## gary s (Jul 28, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from another cloudy but hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

